# Non Keyboard Sonata works by Domenico Scarlatti



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Am I hearing the same composer? Some of these works sound like they
come from the hand of a much more archaic master than D. Scarlatti,
and indeed there are sounds that seem out of place for the time period
in these works. Its the opposite of Scarlatti the revolutionary
keyboard composer, Scarlatti the old fashioned sacred works composer.
I like these works, but there is indeed a disconnect in style that one
does not find in Bach, Handel or Telemann, who all sound a certain way
regardless of what instrument they are played on. Perhaps I need to
listen more.
These very brief sinfonias have more easily discernible Scarlatti
characteristics than the vocal works, but still seem very Corelian in
ways, more old fashioned than Vivaldi. Perhaps its when they were
written in his life, I don't know though.









this one is particularly nice





Stabat Mater, takes one back to the Renaissance, though it is very
nice(I guess it was written in 1715, considerably before the sonatas.





Similar sound to be found in this composition written over 40 years
later according to wikipedia





These are things that I readily found on youtube. Hopefully other TC'ers are more knowledgeable than me or youtube.


----------



## mud (May 17, 2012)

There wasn't much else out there besides keyboard sonatas when I was enumerating Scarlatti's recordings. It was his forte, really.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Isn't anyone interested in this topic? Is there anyone knowledgeable about it?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Have you compared this music with that of his father?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Have you compared this music with that of his father?


Not with his father's opera music, but I did recently listen to Alessandro's concerto grossi.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Vivaldi is another composer of the period whose religious music is quite different from his better-known secular music. And there are some surprises! Chcek out his _Cum Dedirit_.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Have you compared this music with that of his father?


BINGO! -- in the shadow of a very successful and well-known dad in the same profession (primarily vocal works and opera).... Domenico didn't start blooming until his 50's (without looking it up a good guess dad was dead by then and he had light and air to grow; Ziggy F. I'm sure would have something to say about that) and even then Domenico takes up a completely different genre and format, to boot.

Et voila, 500+ keyboard gems.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Last I recall member hocket was quite knowledgeable on this subject and most things Baroque. I'm sure he'll have some things to say on the topic if/when he comes across this thread.


----------

